# HHI - ponds



## jason s (Apr 16, 2012)

For those of you who are familiar with Hilton Head and the Sea Pines area:
I've heard that the ponds in Sea Pines can produce some nice fish. What are the particulars? Which ponds, species, bait, etc....?


----------



## EPK (Jun 24, 2013)

I've fished ponds on HHI but not within Sea Pines. Any ponds that have access (ie a pipe) to the sound can produce some very big fish. In those, top water plugs, spoons and bait all work. You might be asked to leave but you can catch some surprising stuff before they catch you


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 17, 2011)

I've fished _every _pond/lagoon/inlet on the island over the last 25 years and EPK is dead-on about the ones with pipes. If the lagoon is connected to the intercoastal waters, they can hold everything from trout, reds, tarpon and even the occasional random saltwater fish from the surf. The most random fish I ever caught were a 5# weakfish and a decent sized CJ out of two different Seapines lagoons. The 3 that connect directly to Calibogue Creek are the best "big fish" spots if you can find a way to fish them. I always used a bike and bribery to get access. Out of state license plates are the key  As to tackle - I usually stick to launching spoons and swimbaits, but live bait is always king down there if you can find it. Gulp products do well, also.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

We often stay at Seascape which is on island side of south forest beach drive not far from Seapines gate. Years ago my son at about age 12 caught a largemouth about five lbs from the pond/lagoon there. Funny thing is he caught it on either a bionic or banjo minnow. we are still trying to decide which. lol
17 years ago. thereticly you would need a freshwater license to fishthe lagoons ponds etc. there is a lake at the beach entrance to shipyard which is very fishable if you can get thru the gate . but last time we were there a lot of gators.up near walmart is a park with a nice looking lake that is open to fish.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

A gator tried to eat my tackle box years ago in a Shipyard pond.


----------



## Michigan1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Beware of the gators for sure. They just caught a monster on the island the other day. Not sure where but it was HUGE!
My mother in law used to live in Port Royal plantation on HH. There is a pond connected to the ocean by a creek. Fished it a couple times and caught reds, trout, and flounder........plus saw a 11-12 foot gator that was very interested in my chug bug.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

jarvis creek park is where the lake near walmart is.


----------

